

Twisted 9.0.0 released - icey
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.python.announce/browse_thread/thread/279966f9928e04ab/93339872f9d8577d?show_docid=93339872f9d8577d&pli=1

======
clemesha
The WSGI support, and twisted.web in general have been seeing some great
improvements. Coupled with this _amazing_ running series on twisted.web:
<http://jcalderone.livejournal.com/tag/sixty+seconds>, I'd say things are
looking very positive for Twisted in the web world.

I think the release of Tornado has got people thinking about "Comet
frameworks" (for lack of a better term), and I have the personal opinion that
Django+Orbited+Twisted could make a better "Comet framework" than Tornado.

Here's a project that is exploring combining Django+Orbited+Twisted:
<http://github.com/clemesha/hotdot> \- it contains a full working example, and
I believe taken further, it could really turn into (at least) a great starting
point for making "real world" Comet apps with Python.

------
riobard
> Twisted: the framework of the future!

It's funny they call it the framework of the future when it doesn't support
(as of now) its host language of the future (Python 3) :D

~~~
jacobolus
You completely missed the tone of voice implied by the context. Being “funny”
is the point.

> _This release [...] is the last one that will support Python 2.3. The next
> release will support only Python 2.4 and above. Twisted: the framework of
> the future!_

